# any views on diaperfurs?



## lil_squirrel (Jun 24, 2010)

So lately i've been asked to draw a lot more diaperfur art, sometimes sexual sometimes not...honestly i have no problem with watersports, but im not a fan of scat at all (although, as an art whore i cant really object to much)...my view is: these furs are cute if portrayed correctly, whether adult age or cubbish/a needed item or just a sissy. but i've noticed not a lot of ppl like them. i can understand not liking the ppl who wear them in public and shove it in ppls faces(figuratively)...but wouldnt anything get annoying if someone only wanted attention for it? i suppose moderation and a little common decency would go a long way here. and i posted this to get a little feedback on the topic. if any diaperfurs like to chat send me a message too ^-^ im always looking for new friends no matter what ur views are...

...and while i am open to all views, remember: if u cant say anything nice or constructive, dont say anything at all...


----------



## Trance (Jun 25, 2010)

My view on them:   *FAIL*

fuck nice or constructive...


----------



## Alstor (Jun 25, 2010)

lil_squirrel said:


> ...and while i am open to all views, remember: if u cant say anything nice or constructive, dont say anything at all...


 This won't happen. I'm telling you that right now.

On the original topic, I do not like most cub furs for the fact that they promote other disgusting fetishes, they usually whine when confronted about anti-cub debates, and, more importantly, IT'S KIDS HAVING SEX IN THOSE PICTURES!

That said, a very small amount of the NON-SEXUAL art is nice, but that's only for cuteness reasons.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 25, 2010)

OP, posting a thread like this here was probably the dumbest thing you could ever do.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 25, 2010)

lil_squirrel said:


> ...and while i am open to all views, remember: if u cant say anything nice or constructive, dont say anything at all...


 This won't fly here. FAF is not your hugbox.

That said, I don't like diaperfurs.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Will you draw my fursona as a baby :V

I have no problem with cub/diaper furs as long as it's clean, same thing with loli/shota

Oh yea, and FA's not a hugbox and stuff


----------



## Don (Jun 25, 2010)

I can already here the pitchfork and torch mobs coming...

...and I'm going to cheer them on when they arrive. I find cub porn to be absolutely disgusting, not only because it shows some truly foul fetishes but because it is basically pedophilia.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 25, 2010)

I could care less how innocent you appear to mask it, I'll still dislike it all regardless. Then whilst it being innocent, I don't get what the attraction to it is either. So we do art of baby animals sucking bottles and playing with building blocks? What the heck is *this *shit!


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 25, 2010)

OP's post count: 1

Nothing else need be said here.


----------



## Akro (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol diapers. Do you wear one irl too OP?


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 25, 2010)

There are a few differences between the groups lumped into one here.

Babyfur porn:  Usually lumped in with cub porn, and in my book rightly so.  Absolutely repulses me.  This topic has been done to death already, and it'll be done to death a lot more before any consensus is reached.

Babyfur art: Some of it's cute, but not all.  I'm not even sure if it's most.

Diaperfur porn: Adults having sex in diapers.  I struggle to understand how it's possible, and I always wind up dismissing it as fantastic as TV starships making sounds in space.

Diaperfur art: Not all of it is bad, but of all the art out there showing spent diapers, I can count the ones I like on just one hand.  Even then, only because it's subtle or funny.

But as the other posts warned, there's an awful lot of opposition to anything diaper-related here, and it's extremely vocal opposition.  If diapers are up your alley at all, keep it here on the forums like you would a real diaper out in public:

Completely out of sight.



Silver Dragon said:


> OP's post count: 1
> 
> Nothing else need be said here.



Following his pawprint, though:





> Registered since: August 22nd, 2007 04:44


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jun 25, 2010)

As long as people aren't fucking babies or animals I'm indifferent to strange and outlandish fetishes.



Oovie said:


> I could care less how innocent you appear to mask it, I'll still dislike it all regardless. Then whilst it being innocent, I don't get what the attraction to it is either. So we do art of baby animals sucking bottles and playing with building blocks? What the heck is this _*shit!*_



Fixed. Given the topic, I believe you put emphasis on the wrong word.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 25, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Following his pawprint, though:



In that case, he's had PLENTY of time/chances to lurk, and should have known this



ArielMT said:


> But as the other posts warned, there's an awful  lot of opposition to anything diaper-related here, and it's extremely  vocal opposition.



already.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 25, 2010)

Indeed.


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 25, 2010)

Diaperfurs are just pedophiles who suck at getting children in their van so they masturbate to animal children :U


Oh, and this thread is bad and you should feel bad :U


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

*giggles and crinklebouncies* ^^;;;


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 25, 2010)

They're fucking disgusting.

And if you can't take criticism for your failures, just gtfo.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 25, 2010)

Diaperfurs are pedophiles, and should feel bad for their fetish.  In fact, I recommend that they all become an heroes.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

My old friend Blaine was at Furloween and some random babyfur he never met before started tugging at his shirt and said "hey, I just went poopies. Will you change me?" And Blaine said "what- the- fuck.. NO, get the hell away from me."

That's my story.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 25, 2010)

They're pretty disgusting, in my opinion. I've got no real problem with them though, people would probably barf at my fapfolder too.


----------



## Glitch (Jun 25, 2010)

The only views I think diaperfurs/pedophiles should have are the ones facing incinerators.

/pissed off from outside sources


----------



## Kobu (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm not a huge fan.  Seems really, really, really, _really_ weird to me.  

Coming from a furry, that should go a long way. ^_^


----------



## Ames (Jun 25, 2010)

Heh.  My view?


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Heh.  My view?


 It's not nice to point guns at toddlers :V


----------



## Thallis (Jun 25, 2010)

For everyone's information: Diaperfur art is not the same as babyfur art which is not the same as cub porn. I'm not sure if some of you are being sarcastic or are just retarded.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Thallis said:


> For everyone's information: Diaperfur art is not the same as babyfur art which is not the same as cub porn. I'm not sure if some of you are being sarcastic or are just retarded.


 I think we know what the difference between them are


----------



## Atrak (Jun 25, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> I can already here the pitchfork and torch mobs coming...
> 
> ...and I'm going to cheer them on when they arrive. I find cub porn to be absolutely disgusting, not only because it shows some truly foul fetishes but because it is basically pedophilia.



What luck that the pitchfork and torch store is having a sale today.


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah okay, diaper furs... It really depends on what your definition is. I think ArielMT summed it up pretty well.

Diaperfurs and babyfurs are obviously not all pedophiles, just like furries are not all zoophiles. At worse it's a predisposition, but I won't deny it doesn't look suspicious.

Diapers, like any other fetish, should just be kept to those involved, so I'll happily beat the crap out of anybody who would shove his shit stained incontinence garments in my face. If you do your "cubbing out" within the privacy of your own home however, I'm cool with that.

Also, I smell troll.


----------



## Thallis (Jun 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think we know what the difference between them are


 
There are a few posts in here that would suggest otherwise.


----------



## lil_squirrel (Jun 25, 2010)

haha, well i asked for opinions and i got 'em...thanks guys ^-^


----------



## Atrak (Jun 25, 2010)

Thallis said:


> There are a few posts in here that would suggest otherwise.



Cub = kids.

Baby = infants.

Diaper = personal porta-potties.

What's not to understand?


----------



## Thallis (Jun 25, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Cub = kids.
> 
> Baby = infants.
> 
> ...


 
Considering Diaperfurs are just adult versions of babyfurs, and cub is a separate entity entirely, the fact that people seem to be bringing up the Cub aspect gives reason to believe that there are many in this thread who don't know the difference.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Thallis said:


> Considering Diaperfurs are just adult versions of babyfurs, and cub is a separate entity entirely, the fact that people seem to be bringing up the Cub aspect gives reason to believe that there are many in this thread who don't know the difference.


 No, it's because they don't like that either


----------



## Dan. (Jun 25, 2010)

You're all looking into this in far too much depth...


----------



## Atrak (Jun 25, 2010)

Thallis said:


> Considering Diaperfurs are just adult versions of babyfurs, and cub is a separate entity entirely, the fact that people seem to be bringing up the Cub aspect gives reason to believe that there are many in this thread who don't know the difference.



Kids and infants are both minors.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Kids and infants are both minors.


 There's also this

Though, I prefer using the term Peter Pan or of course _loli-shota_ to describe Willow, which even there..he's still a minor


----------



## Ames (Jun 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> There's also this
> 
> Though, I prefer using the term *Peter Pan* or of course _loli-shota_ to describe Willow, which even there..he's still a minor


 
So Willow's a loli-shota lawyer junior fbi agent Peter Pan wolf now?


----------



## Thallis (Jun 25, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Kids and infants are both minors.



The term Cub encompasses everything under 18 (Or so I'm aware of). Babyfurs are infantalists, and don't like cub porn. When it goes into the realm of cub porn, it's no longer babyfur or involves multiple fetishes.



			
				WillowWulf said:
			
		

> No, it's because they don't like that either



They're essentially changing the subject then.



			
				Dan. said:
			
		

> You're all looking into this in far too much depth...


You're probably right.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 25, 2010)

Thallis said:


> *The term Cub encompasses everything under 18* (Or so I'm aware of). Babyfurs are infantalists, and don't like cub porn. When it goes into the realm of cub porn, it's no longer babyfur or involves multiple fetishes.



Oh, I'm sorry, I thought that infants were under eighteen. My bad.


----------



## Thallis (Jun 25, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, I thought that infants were under eighteen. My bad.


 
I c wut u did thar. Time to let this thread die.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


> So Willow's a loli-shota lawyer junior fbi agent Peter Pan wolf now?


 No actually, I like loli-shota a little more 

Peter Pan (or for LoZ fans Kokiri) implies the same thing, and older person with the appearance/disposition of a kid 



Thallis said:


> The term Cub encompasses everything under 18 (Or so I'm aware of). Babyfurs are infantalists, and don't like cub porn. When it goes into the realm of cub porn, it's no longer babyfur or involves multiple fetishes.


They still make babyfur porn iirc



Thallis said:


> They're essentially changing the subject then.


No, it's still pretty much on topic

We're discussing diaperfur, which while the age is obviously different, it's still within the same realm as cub/babyfurs


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 25, 2010)

Thallis said:


> I c wut u did thar. Time to let this thread die.


 
and somehow this never occurs


----------



## Thallis (Jun 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> They still make babyfur porn iirc
> 
> 
> No, it's still pretty much on topic
> ...



Perhaps I wasn't exactly clear. Diaperfurs and babyfurs are for the diaper fetish / infantalism aspect. Cub is for the porn involving underage furs. Babyfur porn is the mixing of these. Three separate groups, two of them occaisionally mix. It's like going into a thread that asks, "How do you feel about bondage?" and start talking about how gross execution fetishes are.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 25, 2010)

Let's see...


N106 said:


> OP, posting a thread like this here was probably the dumbest thing you could ever do.


 agreed


Silver Dragon said:


> OP's post count: 1
> 
> Nothing else need be said here.


Except noobs on the forum should get some slack; the OP didn't know.


JamesB said:


> Heh.  My view?
> (pic that's too big >.<)


 you sir need help. you can't go off on someone with that! I recommend this one:





If  you're going to shoot at someone, do it right.

But, on topic, I'm a bit grossed out by it, but I don't like to be all prejudiced about it. Like the whole fandom, generalizations are not correct in all cases. And, really, it's ok with the fandom for someone to swallow someone else whole, and have them come out the other end, but this is morally wrong? I understand about the child involvement, but about the adult side of the fetish...


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> Except noobs on the forum should get some slack; the OP didn't know.


But here's the thing, he's been a member of FA since '07, so he had enough time to lurk these forums


----------



## Usarise (Jun 25, 2010)

Babyfurs and diaperfurs can eat shit and yiff in hell :V


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 25, 2010)

I really don't care what people get off to in privacy, but it's disgusting when you take it to cons and meets--especially when there's a lingering smell. I personally don't talk to the babyfur (?) at the local meet because I just can't interact with someone in their twenties who's using honest to god babytalk. Keep it it in the communities.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Babyfurs and diaperfurs can eat shit and yiff in hell :V


 They probably enjoy both of those activities.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But here's the thing, he's been a member of FA since '07, so he had enough time to lurk these forums


 Didn't check the date... my bad. On second thought, OP, you aren't using much common sense in starting this thread.


Blues said:


> I really don't care what people get off to in privacy, but it's disgusting when you take it to cons and meets--especially when there's a lingering smell. I personally don't talk to the babyfur (?) at the local meet because I just can't interact with someone in their twenties who's using honest to god babytalk. Keep it it in the communities.


agreed. Hell, it's even annoying when messaging one on the internet. I can only understand half of what they're saying, and it's in text. WTF.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 25, 2010)

OP be trollin'


----------



## Usarise (Jun 25, 2010)

Liar said:


> They probably enjoy both of those activities.


.... >.<   well then can i just shoot them?



Heckler & Koch said:


> OP be trollin'


 Your a troll H&K


----------



## Mentova (Jun 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> .... >.<   well then can i just shoot them?
> 
> *
> You're *a troll H&K


 Nice one.


----------



## Usarise (Jun 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nice one.


 -_________-  grammar nazi ist a FOX!


----------



## Don (Jun 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> OP be trollin'


 
[boxyvoice]_But he's not trowlin!_[/boxyvoice]

Nah, OP's totally trollin'.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm fine with cubfurs as long as it s NOT sexual. Or anything disturbing.


----------



## Don (Jun 25, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> I'm fine with cubfurs as long as it s NOT sexual. Or anything disturbing.


 
Wait, there's cubfur art that _isn't_ disturbing or sexual?


----------



## Mentova (Jun 25, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> I'm fine with cubfurs as long as it s NOT sexual. Or anything disturbing.


 Not disturbing cub/babyfurs? A paradox, I say!


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't understand why most baby/cubfurs go without pa---oh wait :|


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

crinkle crinkle


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 25, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Wait, there's cubfur art that _isn't_ disturbing or sexual?


 
Ummm yes. There are....


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 25, 2010)

Diaperfurs, babyfurs, and cubporn is all fucked up, as is associated art. It makes me say WTF and blow people up.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 25, 2010)

Ricky said:


> crinkle crinkle


 Get out.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Get out.


 
*crinklebouncies out of the thread*


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 25, 2010)

We should ban cub porn, along with diapers, underage characters naked or not, depiction of drug use including but not limited to alcohol, caffeine and nicotine, vore, guro, transformation, hermaphrodism, male pregnancy, inflation and morbid obesity as well as any and all pornographic or even nude "art". These combined are what is truly destroying the fandom! Who's with me?! :V


----------



## Mentova (Jun 25, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> We should ban cub porn, along with diapers, underage characters naked or not, depiction of drug use including but not limited to alcohol, caffeine and nicotine, vore, guro, transformation, hermaphrodism, male pregnancy, inflation and morbid obesity as well as any and all pornographic or even nude "art". These combined are what is truly destroying the fandom! Who's with me?! :V


 Sounds like a good idea, actually.


----------



## Machine (Jun 25, 2010)

This thread is fucking terrible and you should be set on fire.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jun 25, 2010)

No problems with diaperfurs. As usual as long as it's not having a negative effect on anyone else, and a proper one, not one completely made up by other people when they dislike something, then I don't see any reason for it to be wrong.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

will you change my poopy diapy?


----------



## Machine (Jun 25, 2010)

Ricky said:


> will you change my poopy diapy?


I will set you on fire.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Ricky said:


> will you change my poopy diapy?


 I will not


----------



## Machine (Jun 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I will not


Quickly, Willow! Get the fire ready!


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Quickly, Willow! Get the fire ready!


 Got it right here


----------



## Machine (Jun 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Got it right here


It's...it's beautiful. Now we just have to throw Ricky into it.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Amphion said:


> It's...it's beautiful. Now we just have to throw Ricky into it.


 No remorse for throwing toddlers into a pit of firey damnation, eh?


----------



## Mentova (Jun 25, 2010)

Only one thing can save this thread now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WS6-vI70oc0


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

Amphion said:


> It's...it's beautiful. Now we just have to throw Ricky into it.


 
This would be funnier:







When the shit hits the fan...

Haha, get it?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 25, 2010)

I think diaper furs and baby furs are damn cute in a non sexual way. I actually did an art trade to make me and my mate drawn as little baby furs because they're so cute. when the sexualize it is when i stop liking it. I don't have a problem with it, but I dont like it. why does it really matter? if someone doesnt like something, why not just not look at it?


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 25, 2010)

opinion: people will look for a reason to bitch. there's nothing wrong with them, but as long as it's cool to hate them then you're gonna have people who hate them. stupid.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 25, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> We should ban cub porn, along with diapers, underage characters naked or not, depiction of drug use including but not limited to alcohol, caffeine and nicotine, vore, guro, transformation, hermaphrodism, male pregnancy, inflation and morbid obesity as well as any and all pornographic or even nude "art". These combined are what is truly destroying the fandom! Who's with me?! :V


Are you sure the destruction of the fandom has nothing to do with, I dunno, furries just generally acting like cunts? :V



Heckler & Koch said:


> Only one thing can save this thread now.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WS6-vI70oc0


 Fuck saving it, we need to destroy it. With chemical warfare!

[yt]lDMQZgNXHTg[/yt]
And yes, that's where I got my species description from, durhurrrr.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 25, 2010)

Alstor said:


> This won't happen. I'm telling you that right now.
> 
> On the original topic, I do not like most cub furs for the fact that they promote other disgusting fetishes, they usually whine when confronted about anti-cub debates, and, more importantly, IT'S KIDS HAVING SEX IN THOSE PICTURES!
> 
> That said, a very small amount of the NON-SEXUAL art is nice, but that's only for cuteness reasons.



^this,  I dont mind the clean types but I seen this kind of art get so out of hand.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

crinkle crinkle

_squish_


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Ricky said:


> crinkle crinkle
> 
> _squish_


 Someone needs a change I'm assuming


----------



## Machine (Jun 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No remorse for throwing toddlers into a pit of firey damnation, eh?


Not really.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Not really.


 My applause goes to you


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Someone needs a change I'm assuming


 Why would diaperfurs/babyfurs want to get changed anyway? Do they not enjoy being soaked in their delicious excrements?


----------



## Enwon (Jun 25, 2010)

Diaperfurs are creepy.
There, I said it.  Those three words sum up my entire opinion on diaperfurs.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why would diaperfurs/babyfurs want to get changed anyway? Do they not enjoy being soaked in their delicious excrements?


 Diaper rash isn't fun


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Diaper rash isn't fun


 I can't imagine it being more painful than being penetrated by giant wolf-dongs.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I can't imagine it being more painful than being penetrated by giant wolf-dongs.


 This is true enough


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why would diaperfurs/babyfurs want to get changed anyway? Do they not enjoy being soaked in their delicious excrements?


 
Diaperfurs probably do.  A/B, not so much.

At least that's what I gather from the bunch that I know.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 25, 2010)

I can't read OP'S wall of text, but diaperfurs.
...
...

I think some baby anthro art is cute. But when they have stains on their nappies or are ADULT ANIMAL-PEOPLE wearing them...
Urgh.


----------



## Tanginello (Jun 25, 2010)

I hate diaperfurs about as much as I hate adult baby fetishists: a lot. 

Also, to be honest, I don't even like drawing characters under the age of 16. There is just something weird about furries who have young characters. You are too old and you do not have any childhood innocence anymore, stop pretending, it's just weird.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 25, 2010)

CinnamonApples said:


> As long as people aren't fucking babies or animals I'm indifferent to strange and outlandish fetishes.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed. Given the topic, I believe you put emphasis on the wrong word.


 After reviewing I think I would have wanted it more along the lines of:_ "this _*shit*!"


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

Tanginello said:


> I hate diaperfurs about as much as I hate adult baby fetishists: a lot.
> 
> Also, to be honest, I don't even like drawing characters under the age of 16. There is just something weird about furries who have young characters. You are too old and you do not have any childhood innocence anymore, stop pretending, it's just weird.


 
Yeah.  Pretending is for weirdos.

If you are an adult you shouldn't have an imagination.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

I have no problem with it, as long as it's not sexual

I don't know how I would feel if someone put my little Willow in a situation like that :c


----------



## Tanginello (Jun 25, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Yeah.  Pretending is for weirdos.
> 
> If you are an adult you shouldn't have an imagination.


 
I didn't say you weren't allowed to have imagination, but at the same time I don't really think it's okay to go around behaving like a child or pretending to be a baby. Roleplaying young characters or having a baby fursona seems creepy and deceptive.


----------



## Machine (Jun 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have no problem with it, as long as it's not sexual
> 
> I don't know how I would feel if someone put my little Willow in a situation like that :c


If someone drew one of _my _characters as a child doing something...not appealing to my eyes, I would hunt them down and throw a flaming brick at their face.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Amphion said:


> If someone drew one of _my _characters as a child doing something...not appealing to my eyes, I would hunt them down and throw a flaming brick at their face.


 I second this action


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

Tanginello said:


> I didn't say you weren't allowed to have imagination, but at the same time I don't really think it's okay to go around behaving like a child or pretending to be a baby. Roleplaying young characters or having a baby fursona seems creepy and deceptive.



Roleplaying _is_ behaving like a child.

Adults shouldn't roleplay.

For argument's sake though, why is acting like a young character any more creepy than acting like an older character?  (assuming no sex is involved)



Amphion said:


> If someone drew one of _my _characters as a child doing something...not appealing to my eyes, I would hunt them down and throw a flaming brick at their face.


 
Well, I know what _my_ next commission is gonna be


----------



## Machine (Jun 25, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Well, I know what _my_ next commission is gonna be


Yay.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Yay.


 
yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!  ^___________^


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 25, 2010)

did the resident diaper fur appeared

he usually join in on this kind of stuff and try to justify stuff :V


----------



## Ames (Jun 25, 2010)

So.... Aren't all fetish threads supposed to be locked or deleted or something?


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


> So.... Aren't all fetish threads supposed to be locked or deleted or something?


 Not that I'm aware of, but ironically, I think this might have turned into somewhat of a discussion


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Not that I'm aware of, but ironically, I think this might have turned into somewhat of a discussion


 
a shitty one


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Ricky said:


> a shitty one


 True enough

Some debate about whether or not adults are allowed to act like kids or something like that


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 25, 2010)

Isnt diaper/baby furry art banned and illegal in some countries?


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Isnt diaper/baby furry art banned and illegal in some countries?


 
No


----------



## Tanginello (Jun 25, 2010)

Ricky said:


> For argument's sake though, why is acting like a young character any more creepy than acting like an older character?  (assuming no sex is involved)



I guess it's probably a matter of personal taste that I find behaving like a child to be creepy, but there's something about it that seems strange. Perhaps it's the motivation behind it that is so strange to me: why would an adult suddenly want to behave like a little kid? That kind of age-regression desire seems unhealthy to me, like there's some kind of hang-up that needs to be worked out.

I guess it's a little unfair to consider playing a younger character to be creepier than playing an older character, so in the end it's all bias on my part. Maybe some adults enjoy being freed from society's restraints, since children can get away with behaving in an unacceptable way.

In the end, though, I'm always skeptical.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Isnt diaper/baby furry art banned and illegal in some countries?


 I could have sworn it was illegal in the UK or something to posses it 
It's not banned in the US though 

And it's not necessarily banned on FA iirc


----------



## Atrak (Jun 25, 2010)

Amphion said:


> If someone drew one of _my _characters as a child doing something...not appealing to my eyes, I would hunt them down and throw a flaming brick at their face.



Eh, it depends on how good it is.



Ricky said:


> a shitty one



Then change your fucking diaper.


----------



## Akro (Jun 25, 2010)

Wait this threads still alive?...
*head desk*


----------



## Ames (Jun 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Not that I'm aware of, but ironically, I think this might have turned into somewhat of a discussion


 
I thought fetish threads were against the rules or something :I


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I thought fetish threads were against the rules or something :I


 I could have sworn we had a fetish thread here already


----------



## Atrak (Jun 25, 2010)

We have them all the time. Hell, one of them is stickied, is it not?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I could have sworn we had a fetish thread here already


 We did, but it doesn't look like it's stickied anymore. All the semen contained within must've dried up.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> We did, but it doesn't look like it's stickied anymore. All the semen contained within must've dried up.


 Yea probably


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

Tanginello said:


> I guess it's probably a matter of personal taste that I find behaving like a child to be creepy, but there's something about it that seems strange. Perhaps it's the motivation behind it that is so strange to me: why would an adult suddenly want to behave like a little kid? That kind of age-regression desire seems unhealthy to me, like there's some kind of hang-up that needs to be worked out.
> 
> I guess it's a little unfair to consider playing a younger character to be creepier than playing an older character, so in the end it's all bias on my part. Maybe some adults enjoy being freed from society's restraints, since children can get away with behaving in an unacceptable way.
> 
> In the end, though, I'm always skeptical.


 
I can see it somewhat...  I mean, the whole role play thing kinda makes sense to me, at least the cute/innocent aspect of it.  I could see how that could be fun.  The sexual aspect I don't understand but of course I'm not going to unless I were into that sorta thing.



atrakaj said:


> Then change your fucking diaper.


 
I CAN'T DO IT ALL BY MYSELF YOU ASSHOLE


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 25, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I CAN'T DO IT ALL BY MYSELF YOU ASSHOLE


 Then make Crusader Cat do it.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Then make Crusader Cat do it.


 
<3 <3 <3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 25, 2010)

Ricky said:


> <3 <3 <3


 What the fuck do you see in him that made you go "HOLY SHIT THIS CAT-MONGLER IS A REALLY SWELL GUY AND I WANNA BE HIS BFF" anyway?


----------



## Smelge (Jun 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I thought being Ricky was against the rules or something :I


 
Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 25, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What the fuck do you see in him that made you go "HOLY SHIT THIS CAT-MONGLER IS A REALLY SWELL GUY AND I WANNA BE HIS BFF" anyway?


 
Regular domination. Like a dog. Except he's a cat.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 25, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Regular domination. Like a dog. Except he's a cat.


 o murr barbed wire penis <3


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What the fuck do you see in him that made you go "HOLY SHIT THIS CAT-MONGLER IS A REALLY SWELL GUY AND I WANNA BE HIS BFF" anyway?


 
I was curious to see what he was like after reading about one of his journals so I got his IM and started talking to him.

I wanted to see if he's as batshit insane as people say he is.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 25, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I was curious to see what he was like after reading about one of his journals so I got his IM and started talking to him.
> 
> I think I wanted to see if he's as batshit insane as people said he was.



Apparently, he is, because suddenly Ricky is a Christian. Crazy infectious.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Apparently, he is, because suddenly Ricky is a Christian. Crazy infectious.


 
_*I HAVE SEEN THE LIGHT*_

[yt]lX5tfRdkoY0[/yt]


----------



## Smelge (Jun 25, 2010)

I am disregarding that video for three reasons:

1) Crazies
2) Shit video format (who even uses M4V these days?)
3) Ricky


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

Smelge said:


> 2) Shit video format (who even uses M4V these days?)


 
It is Flash, you genius.

That is what YouTube uses...

(and it's embedded)


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 25, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I was curious to see what he was like after reading about one of his journals so I got his IM and started talking to him.
> 
> I wanted to see if he's as batshit insane as people say he is.


 Dude, he once wrote a livejournal entry where he kept repeating "THE KITTY NEEDS TO BE PUT DOWN!!!!!" or something along those lines before he deleted that, that should say a lot on it's own.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 25, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Dude, he once wrote a livejournal entry where he kept repeating "THE KITTY NEEDS TO BE PUT DOWN!!!!!" or something along those lines before he deleted that, that should say a lot on it's own.


 
Because he was gay, and gay is a sin, and thus he needed to be put down. CAPS LOCK CAPS LOCK CAPS LOCK CAPS LOCK

All I needed to see was that one journal entry.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

Blues said:


> Because he was gay, and gay is a sin, and thus he needed to be put down. CAPS LOCK CAPS LOCK CAPS LOCK CAPS LOCK
> 
> All I needed to see was that one journal entry.


 
Pretty much.

I think he's almost over it now.


----------



## Riv (Jun 25, 2010)

My cognitive process regarding diaperfurs:

1) Hear word.
2) Recognize it as a new term I'm unfamiliar with.
3) Consider possible definitions.
4) Realize it's stupid.
5) Post this.
6) Carry on.


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 25, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Isnt diaper/baby furry art banned and illegal in some countries?


 
I think the process to figure whether some dude is a fetishist or just incontinent would be hilarious.

_"DO YOU ENJOY SHITTING YO'SELF, MOTHERFUCKER?!"_


----------



## Machine (Jun 25, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> I think the process to figure whether some dude is a fetishist or just incontinent would be hilarious.
> 
> _"DO YOU ENJOY SHITTING YO'SELF, MOTHERFUCKER?!"_


"SHOW US THAT NAPPIE, YOU BASTARD."


----------



## Zontar (Jun 25, 2010)

They stink and I hate them.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Zontar said:


> They stink


 Literally


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 25, 2010)

lil_squirrel said:


> ...and while i am open to all views, *remember: if u cant say anything nice or constructive, dont say anything at all...*


 

You are new.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You are new.


 He's been a member of FA for 3 years


----------



## Machine (Jun 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> He's been a member of FA for 3 years


He's new.


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> He's been a member of FA for 3 years


 
Forum accounts are not like wine, they don't improve if you leave them in the dark for years on end.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 26, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> I think he's almost over it now.


 Almost?! Just leave us alone, go have crazy buttsecks with him or something because I can't take much more of your faggotry.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Almost?! Just leave us alone, go have crazy buttsecks with him or something because I can't take much more of your faggotry.


 
What will it take for me to drive you over the edge?


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Jun 28, 2010)

N106 said:


> OP, posting a thread like this here was probably the dumbest thing you could ever do.


I smell a flame war...


----------



## Eafeg (Jun 28, 2010)

I lolled so hard at this thread. Thank you. *wipes tear from eye*


----------



## Vriska (Jun 28, 2010)

N106 said:


> OP, posting a thread like this here was probably the dumbest thing you could ever do.



Fuck, I need the this button.


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 28, 2010)

It's funny because OP seems to like babyfurs a lot judging from his watch list.

...what was the thread about again?


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

He took my request seriously :|


----------



## MeiTay (Jun 28, 2010)

BabyFur ART is ok. BabyFur PORN is not. We should not condone sexual relations with kids/pups/kits/cubs/chicks/etc.

Then again, I can't really say my hidden fetish is right either.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 1, 2010)

This thread is bad and the OP should feel bad.


----------



## Machine (Jul 1, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> This thread is bad and the OP should feel bad.


Didn't this thread die?


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Didn't this thread die?


 
Nope. :V


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Didn't this thread die?


 Somewhat, but then again, it did that when the forums went down


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jul 2, 2010)

on topic... I've doing some asking around (in private) and, remarkably, some 'sonnas were forced into the sect by accident, such as spinal chord injury as the most common IRL, then, they possibly made their 'sonna into a child, etc, to deal with it.

Hope you guys think about this when you make fun of them next time. Yes, a lot of them just liked feeling innocent or whatever, but just remember that that's not always the motive behind their choice.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 2, 2010)

oh look, it's this thread, AGAIN!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 2, 2010)

Ya know, the people I've seen who are into this fetish seem to always be fat. Strange...or is it?


----------



## Slyck (Jul 2, 2010)

The furries.

How they make threads so~


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jul 3, 2010)

Diaperfurs, god dangit I hate infantalists!


----------



## gdzeek (Jul 3, 2010)

Ikrit said:


> oh look, it's this thread, AGAIN!


 
Its alive again!!!  wheres my stick!


----------



## Bundi (Jul 3, 2010)

Personally, diaper-furs scare me. It seems like another form of pedophilia in my opinion, and it creeps me out too when people are all like "Aww that's so cute he wet his diaper!". THAT is not cute. Pooing or peeing in your pants is not cute. I understand people want to feel young again, but c'mon. BABIES? Babies are cute, yes, but not when they are furries in diapers.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jul 3, 2010)

Bundi said:


> It seems like another form of pedophilia in my opinion



Wearing a diaper â‰  Raping children
The more you know.


----------



## Bundi (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, I just view it as a form of pedophiliac art. I don't think this fetish will lead to anyone ACTUALLY raping a child or something, but it still kinda creeps me out. As long as it isn't anything sexual, or any "Oops I wet my diaper" kinda stuff, It can be cute. Just think of it as extremely chibi.


----------



## Summercat (Jul 3, 2010)

Stick applied to thread.


----------

